

Stanford AI Notes（All Units） - wqfeng
https://docs.google.com/#folders/0B9iIKB32YOktZGExMGY2ZmQtMzY3Ni00ODZiLWI4ODUtYmZkZTdjMTgwYTQ3

======
spacemanaki
These are some interesting (hand?) drawn and color notes that were posted to
the news/blog section of the class site:

<http://larvecode.tumblr.com/tagged/ai-class>

------
dlo
These are not really notes as much as they are full transcripts. I doubt how
useful they would be for the purpose of studying since they would be too time-
consuming to review on a regular basis. I admire the effort that was put into
this, however, and am pointing this out not to criticize it but rather as
hopefully a constructive warning that other materials will be needed.

I will note that it should be possible for each individual person to create
actual notes from this transcript that would be more useful for studying. But
it would probably be more time-efficient to undergo this effort while watching
the actual videos rather than going back after the fact to create them.

~~~
wqfeng
It does help for students whose mother language are not English, and those who
are blocked by government's firewall.

~~~
dlo
Yes, I agree that these are helpful as transcripts. I was merely stating that
they make poor notes.

